# Driving without a hood



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Anyone know if it is illegal to drive a car without a hood in washington state? more of kitsap county? My skyline doesn't have a hood yet and i need to drive it to get to places


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Unless I'm mistaken, I thought driving ANY car without a hood was illegal. I've seen several cars in Fayetteville without hoods, but the cops scoop them up rather quickly.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i've seen people do it, but never heard of anyone getting on trouble for it.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

I just called the Washington State Patrol and the lady that I was talking to said she asked the officer and he said that that it was ok by him. It might be legal, it might not be. I don't think they care around here cause I have seen a few cars without hoods; hondas and muscles.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, i thought you would be able to do it. and you'll be able to show off that sexy RB.:thumbup:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong...but aren't hoods there for a reason?


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

They are there for a reason, but apparently the police don't really care if you have one off for a little bit. I told them that I was going to be driving without a hood for only a few days, so that's fine.

I would say the reason hoods are there to protect anything under the hood from rain and if anything decides to blow, it protects them from shooting out everywhere.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i thought it was there for shits and giggles, but i may be wrong.......


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Lol! it could be there for shits....Who knows


----------

